# Budget Rotary Polisher



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Thinking about getting my first machine, just found this looks a pretty good beginners kit. :car:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good to me.


----------



## mstenn (Feb 7, 2008)

Did you Get the above polisher?


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

not yet, I think meybe I'll save up a little more and get a DAS 6 pro.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

On reflection now, I wish I never bought a random orbital polisher since using a my new silverline rotary. I started with a G220 and am thinking of selling it. The rotary saves loads of time, is more fun and fluid to use and is cheaper. This is the way I look at it (and will be challenged if I'm wrong, but hay ho) - 

Rotary is better and faster at compounding

and 

Dual orbitals are faster at jewelling.
so, IMHO the best value is the rotary.

Richard

PS - of coarse you need to use it correctly


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

The whole thing that DAS are safer seem pretty appealing. But I suppose if I start with a light cut polish and pad should be pretty safe.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How do you find the weight of the silver line to use?


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

jimbokeenlyside said:


> The whole thing that DAS are safer seem pretty appealing. But I suppose if I start with a light cut polish and pad should be pretty safe.


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

that polisher is fantastic its the same as my ferm polisher lovely machine to use and easy to get use to


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Iv got the silverline Rotary very much the same as, But i would sugggest getin some decent pads and backing plate as i found the pads they come with the be horrible


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

fethead said:


> On reflection now, I wish I never bought a random orbital polisher since using a my new silverline rotary. I started with a G220 and am thinking of selling it. The rotary saves loads of time, is more fun and fluid to use and is cheaper. This is the way I look at it (and will be challenged if I'm wrong, but hay ho) -
> 
> Rotary is better and faster at compounding
> 
> ...


I also have the g220 and I'm looking at selling/swapping if anyone is interested I just think a rotary is better for me IMO


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How much is one worth second hand? V1


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

fethead said:


> On reflection now, I wish I never bought a random orbital polisher since using a my new silverline rotary. I started with a G220 and am thinking of selling it. The rotary saves loads of time, is more fun and fluid to use and is cheaper. This is the way I look at it (and will be challenged if I'm wrong, but hay ho) -
> 
> Rotary is better and faster at compounding
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you never used Microfiber pads on a DA before?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm torn between fixing my g220 and purchasing the mf system or getting a rotary


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> How do you find the weight of the silver line to use?


It's heavy, but said to be the same as the Mikita that the pro's use. It means that the polisher does the work on flat panels, but does take some arm work to do the sides, but your there for shorter times compared to a g220. If you use it right it can literally work its own way up the panel.

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> I'm guessing you never used Microfiber pads on a DA before?


Nope, I haven't. I found issues when using my g220 when it came to compounding small tight areas, so opted to get into rotary work. Its just that a g220 stops rotating and rotary's don't.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

jimbokeenlyside said:


> Thinking about getting my first machine, just found this looks a pretty good beginners kit. :car:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Professional-Polishing-Machine-Set-8/dp/B002WTZ7MS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2WIC9W2JG85SC&coliid=I3E7UBTG8YKZMH


I got the silverline rotary for £37, saw it drop on amazon from £45 or something so immediately grabbed it on impulse. yet to still use it though.

based on the reasearch I did, it's unwise to got for that kit, chances are it includes nonname brend polishing pads and poor quality backing plate which might to too hard.

Just but the polisher as barebones as possible (it will come with 1 plate and 1 pad/sanding paper). Then build up your own set of specced pads and plates for your car. otherwise you'll pay £70 for a £35 rotary that came with a bunch of pads you'll never use.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

TigerUK said:


> I got the silverline rotary for £37, saw it drop on amazon from £45 or something so immediately grabbed it on impulse. yet to still use it though.
> 
> based on the reasearch I did, it's unwise to got for that kit, chances are it includes nonname brend polishing pads and poor quality backing plate which might to too hard.
> 
> Just but the polisher as barebones as possible (it will come with 1 plate and 1 pad/sanding paper). Then build up your own set of specced pads and plates for your car. otherwise you'll pay £70 for a £35 rotary that came with a bunch of pads you'll never use.


Well said


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

TigerUK said:


> I got the silverline rotary for £37, saw it drop on amazon from £45 or something so immediately grabbed it on impulse. yet to still use it though.
> 
> based on the reasearch I did, it's unwise to got for that kit, chances are it includes nonname brend polishing pads and poor quality backing plate which might to too hard.
> 
> Just but the polisher as barebones as possible (it will come with 1 plate and 1 pad/sanding paper). Then build up your own set of specced pads and plates for your car. otherwise you'll pay £70 for a £35 rotary that came with a bunch of pads you'll never use.


True that:thumb:
I have the silverline silver storm and use of the equivalent makita. They are both fairly heavy when compared to my kestrel das 6 but it bothers me none as I am used to working with power tools all day, and I have a mans job not a girly office job


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

hmmm like the sound of that I see the one on Amazon is the "Silverstorm" any real difference?
If I'm putting together my own kit, going to go for Hex logic orange I think to get myself going.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I learnt over the weekend by a few pros at a training day that the orange is best suited for compounding on the da as its closed cell, the rotary is best with open cell pads because of the heat they generate so I would get the yellow

Might be wrong though!


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Good point, been looking at DA's too, with a rotary something like this would be better i think.
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/menzerna-135mm-polishing-pad.php?manufacturers_id=49


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I was also told... That menzerna pads are rubbish lol, sorry to be a killjoy. You don't have to take my advice though remember!

The pads we used to good effect on the day were 3m blue and yellow for light polishing and refining. And yellow hex logic for heavy swirl removal etc. for the rotary


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Cheers will keep that in mind, got a couple of cars to do so will need a good range of pads/polish. The Mrs 5 yr Golf (dark blue) heavy swirls / hard paint I understand. My car is a Mazda 6 1 yr dark blue too which I have had from new. This just has a couple of minor swirls from manufacturer. Mazda has soft paint I understand.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

jimbokeenlyside said:


> Good point, been looking at DA's too, with a rotary something like this would be better i think.
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/menzerna-135mm-polishing-pad.php?manufacturers_id=49


I've not gotten on with these pads. They're too hard and skip alot. I prefer something softer and that offers more give. It's better for contours as well (any soft pads)


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

jimbokeenlyside said:


> Cheers will keep that in mind, got a couple of cars to do so will need a good range of pads/polish. The Mrs 5 yr Golf (dark blue) heavy swirls / hard paint I understand. My car is a Mazda 6 1 yr dark blue too which I have had from new. This just has a couple of minor swirls from manufacturer. Mazda has soft paint I understand.


Hard paint = a rotary IMHO:buffer:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Don't be scared of rotaries. To burn through paint takes effort, unless the paint is very thin. Keep movements slow and controlled too prevent holograms and tailor your speed appropriately. Perfection comes with time, knowledge and experience. I wish you all the best in life and detailing. 

Detail on dude,

:thumb:Richard


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Cheers:car:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

fethead said:


> Hard paint = a rotary IMHO:buffer:





-Raven- said:


> I'm guessing you never used Microfiber pads on a DA before?


Lol!


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Silverline rotary just ordered. Thanks for the advice.:detailer:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Where did you but it from mate and how much?


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Gone for this: Silverline Sander Polisher: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Also had £10 voucher to spend there. :thumb:

Looking at a couple of pads etc / polish now. Probably from Elite care care.


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

This site has a little better info on it: http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/p...able-speed-trade-sander-polisher-5-heads.html


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Its all gone pear shaped

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279894


----------

